# FREE Tickets for ExCel show



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have some 10 free tickets available for the ExCel show this forthcoming week

Due to the late nature, I am going to run a quick fun competition.

From now until 10:00am tmrw morning if you want a ticket / pair of tickets then just Like the Motorhomefacts page on Facebook

the first ones to do so and PM me so that I can verify it will win the tickets

Motorhomefacts Facebook Page


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Facebook !

well that s me out then for starters - as I can't see the need to visit that site EVER! not even for a chance of free tickets


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with Trek who would want to go on Facebook.

John


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting.
I also avoid facebook.
Sorry.
p-c


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought I was the only anti-facebook fanatic on here. :wink: 

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Agree never used facebook and never will

joe


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes I'm also anti facebook

Frank


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This is beginning to sound like 'I'm Spartacus' :lol: 

tony


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

What is Facebook ? :? :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It was a nice gesture anyway.

Les


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

sounds like a draw for a few

joe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

very anti facebook here.  

Steve


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Well i'm not anti Facebook!

It keeps me in touch with family and friends throughout the world, too many for me to keep in touch with on an individual basis. It also allows me to see what the grandchildren are up to as they along I suspect with many of the younger generation use it on an almost daily basis.

There is nothing wrong with it as far as I can see if people think of the repercussions of what they are posting on it.

PS I have clicked the 'like' button for tickets and PMd Nuke as directed though I expect i am too late. I am planning to go to the show at Excel on Thursday with 7 members of my family. Any other MHFers going on that day?

Invicta


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am going same day, might bump in to you.

bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob, I think it may be the other way round.  

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

No, I'm not against facebook either as I'm the same as Invicta in that it gives me the chance to keep up with family and friends far away  I have clicked the 'like' button for tickets and PM d Nuke too. Fingers crossed


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob, get a grip, It's Invicta who might bump into you, she's a F1 wheelchair user, same as my wife. :lol: 

tony

Edit: now you've edited your post makes mine?????????????????


----------



## rikfos (Jan 6, 2011)

Never to Facebook and likewise to the Excel Centre


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Bob, get a grip, It's Invicta who might bump into you, she's a F1 wheelchair user, same as my wife. :lol:
> 
> tony


Oh S**t sorry guys, to much of the amber nectar. I would give myself a good slap but I would probably miss.
Are you going on Thursday Tony?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No Bob, after waiting a year for my last one,I'm having a breather. :wink: 

tony


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, will be there on Thursday too. I'll be the one wearing a Brit Stops badge! 

Happy to chat to anyone who bumps into me.

Steve


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

BritStops said:


> Yep, will be there on Thursday too. I'll be the one wearing a Brit Stops badge!
> 
> Happy to chat to anyone who bumps into me.
> 
> Steve


Grt any spare badges Steve? We have the wonga.

Bob


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

sysinfo said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, will be there on Thursday too. I'll be the one wearing a Brit Stops badge!
> ...


Ha! Sorry, Bob, at the moment Brit Stops badges are like Blue Peter badges - you can't buy them!

tbh we only got ten made for us to wear at shows, and I think a few of those have already been lost! :roll:

Still, you never know, one day they may feature in our full merchandise range (along with the Brit Stops perfume, boxer shorts, duvet covers and children's lunch boxes :lol: )

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Already paid for our tickets. looking forward to the show next saturday, just glad it's closer to home rather than trecking up to the NEC everytime. The last one we went to at the NEC was rubbish and over priced.
Steve


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Bob, get a grip, It's Invicta who might bump into you, she's a F1 wheelchair user, same as my wife. :lol:
> 
> tony
> 
> Edit: now you've edited your post makes mine?????????????????


Not sure yet if I will be on a scooter or using an electric wheelchair, depends on the mode of transport used to get there. There are 8 of us going from the family on Thursday.

Scooter is faster than the wheelchair but less comfortable and takes up more room in the Motability vehicle I acquired in November, (Peugeot Horizon automatic with a dropped floor and built in ramp), if I go in that. I can only carry 2 passengers if i take the scooter in the Horizon but 4 if I carry the wheelchair.

Excel is so much nearer for us in the south east compared with getting to the NEC. Let's hope this one is a success and will become a regular show there.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just like to say "thanks very much" to nuke for the offer of giving away the free tickets,sorry that a few people seem to me to be very ungrateful for the offer regarding the facebook posting....cant please everyone i suppose.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

T, you've mis-interpreted the face book rearks, no one has objected, its 'mere' remarks about not using/hating facebook. I for one wouldn't have applied for a freebie if it had been held at the bottom of my road.

So, calm down dear,it was only a bit of joshing.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nowt wrong with face book, its a bit like mhfacts, with the exception that one can limit their circle of friends. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No tickets for me thanks Nuke. A kind gesture indeed.

Shows tend to cost me a lot of money hence I do not do them.

Dave p


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

If they are still available I would like to go on Sunday, please?
Have liked on the FB page


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

all winners (and losers) have been PMd, hope you have a good time at the shows

Anyone going tmrw feel free to pop into stand N1 where I will be stood (Maxview stand)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It was not against facebook or anyone using it it was the fact that you had to join or register on facebook to enter.

the point is I dont need or want to use it at this time and why should I have to to enter in a draw on a site I pay a subscription to ??

joe


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nuke wants to get the same number of 'friends' as That prat Fry. :lol:

I prefer to be a friend without the facebook :wink: 

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*PM*



nukeadmin said:


> all winners (and losers) have been PMd, hope you have a good time at the shows
> 
> Anyone going tmrw feel free to pop into stand N1 where I will be stood (Maxview stand)


Well I did not get a PM! So I assumed I had not won any.

But then I did get two Excel tickets dropped on my mat by the Postman this morning!

I did not know I had won and if I had, made arrangements to go to London.

I have just checked for train Tickets and for two of us return, it is just shy of £150 + Tube.

So we won'e be attending, sadly.

Anyone who lives near me and has managed to get cheap rail tickets or just want these, you are welcome to them.

TM


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just seen this. So the show WILL be held again next year at Excel for all we 'Southerners' to get to with comparative ease!

The NCC has confirmed that the Motorhome, Caravan & Camping Show, which took place from February 14 to 19 at the ExCel centre in London, will again be held at the same venue

This year's show, which was the first London motorhome show in six years and attracted an audience in excess of 43,000, said the industry body, the National Caravan Council (NCC).

The event was organised by NCC Events, which is part of the NCC. It confirmed to Outandaboutlive that it will hold another show at the same venue on February 12 to 17, 2013.
Visitors at this year's show were able to view over 600 different models of motorhomes, caravans and holiday homes plus tents, leisure accessories and camping equipment.

Tickets were sold from upwards of £7, which resulted in a total audience of 35,598 paying visitors (82% of the final attendance). The rest were free ticket holders.

Many UK and European motorhome manufacturers were there and many, including Bailey, Auto-Trail and Romahome, confirmed to MMM that the show worked for them because it brought new customers into the market as well as 'kick strating' sales in the southeast.

NCC Events said it is now "in consultation" with the industry to gauge feedback so it can ideliver an even better southern-based event next February.

"Staging a new show at a new venue is always a challenge but we're delighted to have hit our attendance target and feedback from many visitors has been encouraging," said Simon Coe, exhibition project director.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Wasn't it only in November that the NCC announced the switch from NEC to ExCel ?
After this bit of face-saving PR-speak, they have quite a while to plan the switch back to the NEC.
Half the footfall and half the sales and they'll do it again ?
Yeah, right !

But thanks to Nuke and Facebook for the tickets !


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Invicta said:


> Just seen this. So the show WILL be held again next year at Excel for all we 'Southerners' to get to with comparative ease!
> 
> The NCC has confirmed that the Motorhome, Caravan & Camping Show, which took place from February 14 to 19 at the ExCel centre in London, will again be held at the same venue
> 
> ...


Great news  Will be attending again next year then. 8)

Steve


----------

